

Show HN: TimeBend, a novel productivity app for iPhone - chetan51
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/timebend/id525224894?mt=8

======
chetan51
Please see the post on Time Bending
(<http://chetansurpur.com/blog/2012/10/time-bending.html>) for more on the
productivity technique that this app is based on.

